# Promethean Sun available for pre-order.



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The Black Library - Promethean Sun

So it's now available again for anyone who missed the limited edition. Doesn't have the scale cover by the sounds of it, which tbh is literally the only good thing about it. Still, means you can complete your collection should you have an OCD about collecting them all. For those that don't though, it's an utterly shit novella imo, so I wouldn't waste your money.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Refresh my memory was this the first of the limited edition HH spin offs? And if this is now available at a more realistic price, will we be seeing the others following suit?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> The Black Library - Promethean Sun
> 
> So it's now available again for anyone who missed the limited edition. Doesn't have the scale cover by the sounds of it, which tbh is literally the only good thing about it. Still, means you can complete your collection should you have an OCD about collecting them all. For those that don't though, it's an utterly shit novella imo, so I wouldn't waste your money.



100% true, save your cash, it is pure shite, here is the novella in a nut shell, "..hey the Iron Hands are complete retards and doesn't that view remind you of home..." that is it that is the whole thing, I have p.t.s.d from reading it!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Fantastic news for those who desire to read the story but weren't in the position, financially or otherwise, to originally purchase it.

While the cover art is beautiful, the premise doesn't interest me.

I will admit, I'm surprised i's being reprinted in this specific format (hardback, cover art etc.). To please both those who spent the money on the original edition and those who want the story and nothing more, I think a e-copy would suffice.

My heart goes out to those who bought their copy on Amazon or eBay for an arm, a leg, a kidney and their firstborn.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Promethean sun wasnt a bad read. Not a top tier book, but definitely not trash. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, it was bad. The only good thing is that it is an indication that Aurelian will be rereleased for the masses, which is a very good thing.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

bobss said:


> I understand that this edition is different to the old edition (so, therefore, the old edition was and is still _limited_ strictly speaking) but...
> 
> Eh. Just eh.


From what I gather, this is a plain old hardbook, exactly like the current Collectors Editions. The original run of limited editions have the imitation scale cover and are signed. Also about half the price if memory serves.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> From what I gather, this is a plain old hardbook, exactly like the current Collectors Editions. The original run of limited editions have the imitation scale cover and are signed. Also about half the price if memory serves.


Got me before my edit. :laugh:

Still, I think they could've done a bit more to please both camps, here. I'm interested to see the reactions from those who liked either the story, Sallies or Kyme enough for a second-hand copy.

If BL intend to go down this route, they might as well re-release Prince of Crows with new cover art. I'd buy it.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Yes this was the first one released in limited edition wasn't it, so this will give the rest of us the chance to complete the HH collection.

However £15 is still overpriced for half a book and I certainly won't pay another £4.50 for delivery!


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

It is absolutely appalling. Probably the most boring thing i have ever read. Just 'bolter porn' crap. I'm sure Nick Kyme is a smashing bloke but this is just not good enough by any measure. Should not have been published in my opinion.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

So many haters today.

Anyhow, they are also offering Promethean Sun in ebook format.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Considering that the book was absolute utter shit, I am really happy I missed out on it the first time. Will probably pick it up just to have my collection complete, but I don't see myself reading it again any time soon.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Nick Kyme's writing in Promethean Sun utterly failed to engage me. Bland prose, poor characterisation, silly pointless premise. Save your money.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll just wait until it gets combined into a collection or released in paperback... seriously, I read this novella already and in my humble opinion it's not worth the hardback price. If I'm refusing to buy a full novel in hardback because of the price I certainly wouldn't buy a poorly written half-story at £15... seriously BL, stop taking the piss...


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

bobss said:


> I will admit, I'm surprised i's being reprinted in this specific format (hardback, cover art etc.). To please both those who spent the money on the original edition and those who want the story and nothing more, I think a e-copy would suffice.


This way they can sell the hardcovers as "the complete HH series" - novels, novellas, and audio scripts all in the same format.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Kyme - bhem - no, thank you


----------

